# Should Curvy Copter be added to the Weekly Competition?



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2019)

Four polls are being posted; note that only a maximum of two events will be added to the weekly competition.

This thread will be open for 15 days.

Vote yes ONLY if you BOTH want the event added AND intend to compete in it if possible.

Vote no if you specifically don't want the event added.

If the event receives at least 22 Yes votes (10% of the weekly average of participants) AND ALSO has more Yes votes than No votes, and is one of the top two events chosen, it will be added to the competition.

Responses other than Yes or No will not have any impact on the decision. Your response can be changed up until the poll closes.

The intention is to use a jumbling scrambler.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 9, 2019)

yes yes yes yes


----------



## ProStar (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 10, 2019)

Yes, it is a very unique event.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 10, 2019)

I don’t actually know how to solve it completely, but I think it would be a valuable addition.


----------



## Sion (Dec 10, 2019)

This would give me incentive to actually learn how to speedsolve curvy copter, which I like. It's also even ground, especially since edge-turning puzzles are uncommon in the speedcubing community. So to this, I say definitely yes.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 10, 2019)

I don' really mind, but I wouldn't be against it if you were to add it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2019)

I will be counting down the days for these polls, both to remind people of the deadline and to make sure none of the threads disappears too far from view because of less discussion on one of them.

Fourteen more days for these polls.


----------



## Sion (Dec 11, 2019)

Man... I'm really hoping we can convince more people; I personally love Curvy copter since it's so unusual and it's not trivial.

What I think is the issue is that it intimidates people; I admit, a jumbled curvy copter looks gnarly. Also, the hardware is rather limited. However, think of what cubers in the 80s had to deal with. If more people solve curvy copter, the more likely we'll get some new hardware out of it. 


Not to mention, so many cubers today are spoiled with alg sheets, tutorials, guides, top-of-the-line hardware, etc.etc. If anything, accepting curvy copter is kind of like going back to the days where none of these resources existed for 3x3; I think it may be intimidating at first, but we can all really come to enjoy it.


LET'S GO CURVY COPTER!


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 11, 2019)

If I get a curvy copter for Christmas then I will probably compete, if I don't, then I can't compete. =P


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 11, 2019)

13 days left!


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 11, 2019)

We need 8 more votes. Alt accounts?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 11, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> We need 8 more votes. Alt accounts?


Yes.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 11, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> We need 8 more votes. Alt accounts?



Let's not make the admins need to to IP matching on accounts to verify polls.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 11, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Yes.


Something tells me it might be frowned upon. Not that it’s all that consequential of a vote, but it is technically voter fraud.

For the record I definitely support adding Curvy Copter, but my suggestion of alt accounts to stuff the ballot box was in jest.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 11, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Something tells me it might be frowned upon. Not that it’s all that consequential of a vote, but it is technically voter fraud.
> 
> For the record I definitely support adding Curvy Copter, but my suggestion of alt accounts to stuff the ballot box was in jest.


Ya ik lol.


----------



## Sion (Dec 11, 2019)

Six more votes guys! We can do this!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 11, 2019)

5 More votes!


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 12, 2019)

Come on! Let's get these last votes in!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 12, 2019)

We lost a vote


----------



## Sion (Dec 12, 2019)

Six more votes guys! we are so close!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Dec 12, 2019)

That makes it four!
Does anyone perhaps know where I can get this puzzle, I've tried searching but I've come across different types of things that aren't the same..?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2019)

I want to make sure everyone understands, because my original post here was originally improperly worded in one place - no more than 2 events will be added this year. Since it seems likely that more than two events will have enough votes to meet the minimum requirements, this becomes a race for the most votes - only the top 2 according to yes votes will be added. Fewer no votes will be used to break ties.


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 12, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> 2 more votes required, and then we keep going! If you see the counter at 22, please vote anyway! If you don’t, we will not be able to be in the weekly comp!


You voted no, and yet you are seem to want the event added.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 12, 2019)

Etotheipi said:


> You voted no, and yet you are seem to want the event added.


My apologies, I meant to post this in the 15 puzzle thread!


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 12, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> My apologies, I meant to post this in the 15 puzzle thread!


Oh lol =P


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 12, 2019)

1 More Vote!


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 12, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> 1 More Vote!


Still need to run up the score: it’s tight between curvy copter and 15 puzzle for second place.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 12, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Still need to run up the score: it’s tight between curvy copter and 15 puzzle for second place.



Mirror blocks is in second place currently, if I'm not mistaken. There are separate yes categories that I believe also count for the two types of mirror blocks events.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 12, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> Mirror blocks is in second place currently, if I'm not mistaken. There are separate yes categories that I believe also count for the two types of mirror blocks events.


Good catch. Humph. Mirror blocks no restrictions, as I read it, has 22 votes. That’s silly. Blind no inspection at least adds something new.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> Mirror blocks is in second place currently, if I'm not mistaken. There are separate yes categories that I believe also count for the two types of mirror blocks events.


I believe you were correct at the time you wrote it, and you are correct as to how the votes count. As of the time I'm writing this, 15 puzzle has gone ahead of mirror blocks. But all three events (curvy copter, mirror blocks, and 15 puzzle) are very close to each other.


One Wheel said:


> Good catch. Humph. Mirror blocks no restrictions, as I read it, has 22 votes. That’s silly. Blind no inspection at least adds something new.


I agree with this perspective, which is why I changed my vote from a Yes for both versions to a Yes for blind no inspection only. I'm torn, though - I like the idea of mirror blocks blind no inspection as an event, but I also like the idea of curvy copter being added as the first true jumbling puzzle. And I very much also like speed FMC.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 12, 2019)

I support it being added but don't plan on competing in it next year


----------



## ProStar (Dec 12, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> I agree with this perspective, which is why I changed my vote from a Yes for both versions to a Yes for blind no inspection only. I'm torn, though - I like the idea of mirror blocks blind no inspection as an event, but I also like the idea of curvy copter being added as the first true jumbling puzzle. And I very much also like speed FMC.



If 3 events get overwhelming votes(like way more than the needed amount), will you consider adding 3 instead of 2 events?


----------



## Wish Lin (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes, let’s add curvy copter! it’s a great opportunity to see how the rules will be made for this edge turning, jumbling puzzle!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> If 3 events get overwhelming votes(like way more than the needed amount), will you consider adding 3 instead of 2 events?


At the moment it looks like one is overwhelming, while the other 3 are about equal. So it might wind up being 4 instead of 2. 

I'm not sure what I will do. I would probably at least consider adding even 4 instead of 2 events if they were all overwhelming. But the other factor is I need to build the support for the events in the software, so I would have to decide how practical that is. I might decide I need to stick to the 2 events limit no matter what, just for practical reasons. Part of that is likely to depend on how busy I am when the time comes.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 12, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> At the moment it looks like one is overwhelming, while the other 3 are about equal. So it might wind up being 4 instead of 2.
> 
> I'm not sure what I will do. I would probably at least consider adding even 4 instead of 2 events if they were all overwhelming. But the other factor is I need to build the support for the events in the software, so I would have to decide how practical that is. I might decide I need to stick to the 2 events limit no matter what, just for practical reasons. Part of that is likely to depend on how busy I am when the time comes.


I just want to note that once you decide which method of notating 15 puzzle to use, 15 puzzle (I believe) would be very easy to add on account that it is just ULRD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I just want to note that once you decide which method of notating 15 puzzle to use, 15 puzzle (I believe) would be very easy to add on account that it is just ULRD


Assuming I can get scramblers from somewhere else for each event, all of the events (other than Speed FMC, which is much more complicated) are relatively equally easy to implement. I have not actually looked at how hard it will be to integrate the curvy copter scrambler that was published here yet; it is probably a bit harder to implement than anything I would find for 15 puzzle. Easiest of all would be mirror blocks, since it would just be reusing the current 3x3x3 scrambler with no changes - there is very little barrier to adding mirror blocks.

Speed FMC is really a mess to implement. Modifications to the timer, new odd way for storing a result, changes to the statistics pages that could get quite complicated. All current events have results that can be stored in a single field. To do that with speed FMC, I would need some sort of trick like is currently used with multiBLD to store both the number of moves and the time. And if I do have such a trick, the current code is sloppy enough that it will require changes in many places in the code to support it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2019)

12 days left! At the moment all 4 proposed new events have enough votes to be considered candidates for adding, so unless people change votes from Yes to No, it is now down to a race for the most votes.


----------



## Sion (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh goodness! I'm really hoping we can surpass fifteen puzzle! I really want to see curvy copter this year.

if not, I hope we will allow three this time around.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2019)

11 days left!


----------



## Sion (Dec 14, 2019)

It seems like at this rate, Curvy copter won't be added this year...


----------



## Wish Lin (Dec 14, 2019)

Guys let’s vote for curvy copter!


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 15, 2019)

9 days left!


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 18, 2019)

Bump again, 7 days left!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 18, 2019)

Voted yes!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2019)

5 days left!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2019)

3 Days Left!


----------

